# R5 Possessed? Rear LCD Flickers and Changes Menus on Its Own...



## FrenchFry (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi,

I'm assuming this is not normal, but just wanted to see if someone else noticed this as well. I don't want to have to send the camera in for service, especially since the issue may not be reproducible by Canon. But I also know that if I did a return/exchange, it could be ages before I get a replacement camera from another store. Perhaps unsurprisingly, ignoring the issue does not seem to be a long-term solution.

Summary of issue:
On occasion (not all the time, not predictably), my rear LCD screen will start to flicker. The whole screen goes bright/dark very quickly for a period of time. Sometimes the camera also scrolls through all of the different menu pages, though I am not touching any buttons. It simply goes through the menu by itself on its own.

Is this something anyone else has seen after flipping the screen?

Is it possible a firmware update could fix this? Or do I definitely have a defective camera?
(The battery charger that came with the camera IS defective. It makes a high pitched noise when plugged in. Canon has sent a replacement which I have yet to receive.)

I really want to love this setup, but this issue has me a bit worried since the first 400mm DO II lens I got was DOA. Canon fixed it very fast, but these are my first two Canon purchases, and both were problematic. The RF 15-35mm and 24-70 lenses that I also got seem to work just fine, thankfully! I greatly enjoy the camera otherwise.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm new to Youtube, so hopefully this works. Basically the camera seems possessed when this gets triggered. It does its own thing for a while then stops. 

Flicker/Edits in My Menu: 



Flicker/Scrolling in Multiple Menus:


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Aug 28, 2020)

Did it get hit in any way? Seems like ghosting. Do you have a screen protector on? Does it happen without it?

I don't know the source of the issue but here are a couple of links about it happening on touch screen based smartphones:









How do I fix ghost touch on Android?


Answer (1 of 7): Ghost touches can occur in a variety of cases. 1. If you have connected your phone to a poor quality charging cable, the digitizer(the sensor that detects and locates the touches) malfunctions. Although this is temporary, as once you remove the cable, the phone works normally. H...




www.quora.com










It may well be hardware related, unless there is some residue left on the display that would trigger false positives.

Good luck!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks ! I was able to talk to Canon today. They say it is a faulty circuit board, and so it's on the way back to them. No R5 body for 1-2 weeks as they take a look.

(Yes, there us a screen protector on it now, but the issue occurred prior to screen protector installation too. It's only been used with the battery that came with it.)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2020)

Unfortunate, its infant mortality. The most likely failure time is when a camera is new. Once it survives for a while, its much less likely to fail.


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Aug 28, 2020)

Good to know, looks like you were very unlucky with your batch!


----------

